# Planted Fluval Spec



## BasilBetta87 (Jan 15, 2011)

Fluval Spec​ ​ 








FTS 1-30-13​ 
Tank


Fluval Spec 2 Gallon
Lighting


Fluval 13 watt PC light
Substrate


Seachem Flourite
Flow


Stock Pump 40 GPH
Sponge over outlet to lower flow
Heating


Marina C10 - 10 Watt heater
 Filtration


Stock Sponge
Fluval BioMax
Flora


Amazon Frogbit
Duckweed (can't get rid of it)
Anubias Nana
Anubias Nana Petite
Temple Plant

Fauna


Reginald the Double Tail Betta _[Betta Splendens]_
Dale the Ramshorn Snail _[Planorbis rubrum]_
 

Here is my lightly planted Fluval Spec housing my new double tail, Reginald. My maintenance is fairly light dosing a few drops of Excel everyday and ~50% water changes every week. Enjoy!​


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice tank! I love the 2 gallon Spec's ... I have a Spec V, but I almost think the narrowness of it detracts a little bit. The 2's seem to have a better shape to me.


----------



## BasilBetta87 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks! Yeah, I like the peninsula look of the V but I like cube tanks better.


----------



## BasilBetta87 (Jan 15, 2011)

Current feeding regiment
New Life Spectrum Betta Formula
New Life Spectrum Small Fish Formula


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi Basil and Tekk,
I have the Spec V and 2 Gallon, as I have them side by side on a windowsill facing southern exposure (filters on furthest ends) Both fully planted in gravel and using Seachum ferts.
I see you have the light upgrade.. looks really nice!!! I am not too satisfied with stock lights, tho I get plenty of sunlight. 
Last night I got a used full sized CO2 set-up. Gauges, solenoid, reactor diffuser, bubble counter, timer, paintball tank adapter, tho considering a full size tank. I want to get a diffuser, a two-way and extra bubble counter so I can do both tanks. So far just a Betta in the two gal and a couple small Nerites in both.


----------



## BasilBetta87 (Jan 15, 2011)

Sounds like you've got it all worked out! As far as sunlight is concerned I would be sure to watch for algae. Too much sun can promote its growth. I really like having the Fluval 13 watt PC lamp. It's the perfect size and puts out the amount of light my Spec needs.


----------



## Mr2KiEu (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice looking Spec 2! I recently setup my Spec 3. I'm also using the 13w Fluval CF light. What's the name of that floating plant? Keep up the good work!


----------



## ChiMasterFlex (Feb 12, 2013)

Awesome tanks guys. I actually have a betta in a fluval spec iii as well. I think he likes it but I wanted to ask how you guys overcame a few obstacles;

1. Wasn't your pump too strong? My betta started practically flying away when I turned it on. What did you do to fix that?

2. Have you noticed him really only sticking in one area of the tank or does he roam all over? My little guy stays up at the top left front of the tank (diagonal to the spout)

3. My little betta also started flaring his fins and stuff around, making me think he can see himself somewhere in the tank. Have you noticed similar behavior?


----------



## Mr2KiEu (Jan 25, 2013)

ChiMasterFlex said:


> Awesome tanks guys. I actually have a betta in a fluval spec iii as well. I think he likes it but I wanted to ask how you guys overcame a few obstacles;
> 
> 1. Wasn't your pump too strong? My betta started practically flying away when I turned it on. What did you do to fix that?
> 
> ...


 
1. Yes the pump is too strong. You have to turn it down to the lowest setting. It'll still be too strong so you also have to cut a little piece of filter floss and stick it into the output to block some of the flow.

2. Once you do the mod ^above he'll swim all over the tank.

3. I've notice that as well. He always is flaring at himself, but it usually is only when the light is turned on. If you look at the pic I posted above you can see him flaring. lol. He stops after awhile tho. It's good exercise.


----------



## BasilBetta87 (Jan 15, 2011)

ChiMasterFlex said:


> Awesome tanks guys. I actually have a betta in a fluval spec iii as well. I think he likes it but I wanted to ask how you guys overcame a few obstacles;
> 
> 1. Wasn't your pump too strong? My betta started practically flying away when I turned it on. What did you do to fix that?
> 
> ...


1. Yes, the pump is too strong even turned down all the way. I sanded down the impeller as well as placed a sponge on the outlet which slowed the flow considerably.

2. Once the flow was slowed, he roamed the entire area. 

3. Yes, mine also like to flare at the glass, but it usually doesn't last too long.


----------



## BasilBetta87 (Jan 15, 2011)

Added some DW to Reginald's tank.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Your tank looks awesome!


----------



## BasilBetta87 (Jan 15, 2011)

Jungle Mode -


----------



## BasilBetta87 (Jan 15, 2011)

All cleaned up. Pulled the Pothos plant out and now it's planted in it's own pot and trimmed the roots of my frog bit. Also built a ring to keep it confined and allow more light into the tank. Enjoy.


----------



## BasilBetta87 (Jan 15, 2011)

Just a quick update. Reginald is going great and the tank is in full grow mode. Added some staurogyne repens and DHG and will hopefully will have quite the nice carpet soon. Hope everyone's having a good week till Halloween!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

do you use Co2? Your tank is soooo beautiful!


----------



## BasilBetta87 (Jan 15, 2011)

I actually do not use any. I would like to someday. Currently I dose Seachems Excel and Flourish whenever I can, only a few drops of each. It works well for my tank


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

interesting!


----------



## BasilBetta87 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks! So I added in more stems of S Repens so it looks quite nice now. Ill try to get a photo up soon.


----------



## Niece (Feb 27, 2012)

Did you guys add that light?


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Niece said:


> Did you guys add that light?


Yes, most all people with planted Spec tanks up grade the LED lighting(it's only fair lighting) 
The Fluval 13 watt CFL works well if a little pricey

R


----------



## BasilBetta87 (Jan 15, 2011)

^ this. The stock LED, while bright to us, isnt that strong of a light. The Fluval 13 watt lamp is quite strong and grows pretty much anything in a tank this size.


----------



## BasilBetta87 (Jan 15, 2011)

Picture as promised


----------



## BasilBetta87 (Jan 15, 2011)

Quick update: Winter has been hard on this little tank so in the not so distant future I will transferring over everything to my newest tank, a biocube 8. The biocube is currently empty with a craftmesh divider and will house two male bettas. I have already started a new thread here.


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

BasilBetta87 said:


> Quick update: Winter has been hard on this little tank so in the not so distant future I will transferring over everything to my newest tank, a biocube 8. The biocube is currently empty with a craftmesh divider and will house two male bettas. I have already started a new thread here.


How is winter "hard" on a tank? Too cold in your room? I'd recommend a heater upgrade... the Marina C10 you had works reasonable well in stable temps, but if temps are fluctuating a lot, you'll want something beefier. I upgraded mine to a Cobalt Neo-Therm 25w adjustable, and have been very happy with it. Fits in the same pump compartment. (barely, but it fits)


----------



## rylovesriska (Oct 30, 2013)

What is the floating plant?


----------



## BasilBetta87 (Jan 15, 2011)

kman said:


> How is winter "hard" on a tank? Too cold in your room? I'd recommend a heater upgrade... the Marina C10 you had works reasonable well in stable temps, but if temps are fluctuating a lot, you'll want something beefier. I upgraded mine to a Cobalt Neo-Therm 25w adjustable, and have been very happy with it. Fits in the same pump compartment. (barely, but it fits)


I meant hard as in there was some neglect on my part as a betta keeper. Let other things come between me and my fish so now that life has settled my betta will be receiving an upgrade to the Biocube. 



rylovesriska said:


> What is the floating plant?


It is Amazon Frogbit.


----------

